# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Το ζευγαράκι μου !

## jk21

Σας παρουσιαζω το ζευγαρακι μου  .Ειναι πουλακια  που μου δωσανε με την καρδια τους ,δυο πολυ καλοι μου φιλοι .Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω και πιο επισημα στο παρον ποστ (αν και εχουν περασει αρκετοι μηνες απο τοτε ) τον ΜΙΧΑΛΗ (aeras ) για τον αρσενικαρο του και τον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ (mitsman ) για την πιο καλη περυσινη του μανα ,που εμπιστευτηκε τη συνεχεια της ζωης της ,στα δικα μου χερια !!!






Ο αρσενικος 




και η θηλυκια μου 





αντι ματοχαντρου γαλαζιου  που βαζουνε  οι ειδωλολατροχριστανονεοεπο  χιτοπαρασυρομενοι γκαοσυνπατριωτες μου ,εγω επισυναπτω το μοναδικο πραγματικο φυλακτο !


%u0025CE%A3%CE%A4%CE%91%CE%A5%CE%A1%CE%9F%CE%A3.jpg

και ευχομαι να τα εχει καλα ,οσο Εκεινος κρινει οτι ειμαι αξιος να εχω την ζωη τους στη δικια μου παραλληλη με Εκεινου 

ΕΥΘΥΝΗ !!!!!

----------


## Harisagr

Με το καλο να ερθουν και τα μικρα......!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου Δημητρη! Και μπραβο στον Μιχαλη και στον Δημητρη που σου εμπιστευθηκαν τα ομορφα πουλακια τους!  :Happy:

----------


## Nikolakas

Να σου ζήσουνε Δημήτριε!




> αντι ματοχαντρου γαλαζιου  που βαζουνε  οι ειδωλολατροχριστανονεοεπο  χιτοπαρασυρομενοιγκαοσυνπ  ατριωτες μου ,εγω επισυναπτω το μοναδικο πραγματικο φυλακτο !


οff topic αυτο που θα γράψω αλλά όπως off topic και πιθανόν προσβλητικό αυτο που έγραψες, για κάποιους εδώ μέσα.  Χοντρο και παρατραβηγμένο, απλά εύχομαι να μην το εννοείς πραγματικά! Το να σέβεσαι τα πιστεύω των άλλων δείχνει μεγαλείο και ανταμείβεσαι με το να σου ανταποδίδουν τον σεβασμό.

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη και καλους απογονους.,που σιγουρα θα εχεις μιας κ' ξερεις πολλα για την διατροφη και τους παρεχεις ενα μεγαλο  
και ευρυχωρο κλουβι....
Καλη συνεχεια....

Επισης ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον Δημητρη mitsman και στον Μηχαλη για την γενναιοδωρη και αξιοσημειωτη κινηση τους!

----------


## jk21

> Να σου ζήσουνε Δημήτριε! 
> οff topic αυτο που θα γράψω αλλά όπως off topic και πιθανόν προσβλητικό αυτο που έγραψες, για κάποιους εδώ μέσα.  Χοντρο και παρατραβηγμένο, απλά εύχομαι να μην το εννοείς πραγματικά! Το να σέβεσαι τα πιστεύω των άλλων δείχνει μεγαλείο και ανταμείβεσαι με το να σου ανταποδίδουν τον σεβασμό.


Σεβομαι καθε θρησκεια και καθε εθνοτητα και οσοι με γνωριζουν απο κοντα ξερουν οτι το εννοω .κυριως δε οι μαθητες μου ,που ειναι παιδια απο οχι μια εθνοτητα απαραιτητα  ! προσεχω επισης παντα τι γραφω .δεν κατηγορησα οτιδηποτε αφορα την θρησκεια του δωδεκαθεου ,ουτε οτι αφορα το κινημα ή δεν μπορω να ξερω τι αλλο ακριβως ειναι της << νεας εποχης >>  . Κριτικαρα ξεκαθαρα την κινηση (οσων το κανουν ) να κανουν αχταρμα τις δοξασιες καθε << αποψης >> . 

το ματοχαντρο (και οχι η σκετη γαλαζια χαντρα ) δεν πρεσβευει τις δοξασιες καμμιας θρησκευτικης ή κοινονικοπολιτικης κινησης .απο κει περα το συμβολο των δικων μου πιστευω και κυριως οτι αυτο απεικονιζει και οχι το υλικο ,συμφωνα με τα πιστευω μου ,που θεωρεις με τα λεγομενα σου οτι ειναι δικαιωμα καθε ανθρωπου να τα εχει ,ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ και δεν εχω αποδειξεις για αυτο ,οτι εχει τη δυναμη να εκλπηρωσει αυτο το οποιο θα ηθελα

----------


## vag21

πρωτον ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον μιχαλη και στον μητσο.
δευτερον βαλε ενα βιντεακι,μην γινεσε τσιγκουνης.

----------


## xarhs

πολλυ ομορφες καρδερινες δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!! να τισ χερεσαι οπως ηδη κανεις  και να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! επισης ενα παρα πολλυ μεγαλο μπραβο στο δημητρη και στο μιχαλη για τη γενναιοδωρη πραξη τους!!!!!!!!!  και οσο για το φυλαχτο ειμαι μαζι σου...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Για το φιλαρακι μου το Βαγγελη :

----------


## Kanarinis

Να τα χαίρεσαι τα κουκλιά Δημήτρη, είμαι σίγουρος ότι δίπλα σου θα περνάνε καλά, ξέρουν τα παιδιά που να χαρίσουν τα πουλάκια τους και ΜΠΡΑΒΟ τους!!!!!!!Καλούς απογόνους να ευχηθώ!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφες!!! οι σπιτισιες καρδερινες!!! ενα μεγαλο μπραβο!!!! στον Μιχαλη  (aeras ) και στον Δημητρη (mitsman ) για την ευγενη χειρονομια τους. να σου ζησουν!!!  Δημητρη ευχομαι!!! να σου προσφερουν μια υπεροχη εκτροφη και να ειναι παντα γερες.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα καλά αυτήν την φορά με της καρδερινούλες !! Πολλά μπράβο στα παιδιά που σου της εμπιστεύτηκαν !!!  


*Αυτό το μοντάζ που έχεις κάνει προσπαθώ να βρω πως γίνεται εδώ και καιρό !! Πριν 20 λεπτά πάλι όλως τυχαίος ψαχνόμουν στο google να δω τη θα κάνω επιτέλους !!!*  :sad: 

Με το movie maker πάντως αυτό δεν γίνεται !!! το έχω ξεπατώσει στο ψάξιμο και δεν....

----------


## Ρία

πολύ όμορφα κ.δημήτρη! μπράβο στα μέλη που σας τα έδωσαν! είμαι σίγουρη πως τα πουλάκια θα περάσουν πολύ καλά μαζί σας!
όσον αφορά το φυλαχτό, μην ανησυχείτε! ο Θεός θα τα φυλάει κ χωρίς αυτό, γιατί γνωρίζει το ενδιαφέρον που δίνεται στα δικά Του πλάσματα!

----------


## geog87

φωτο που να φαινεται το δαχτυλιδι παρακαλω....χαχαχαχαχαχα καλους απογονους να εχεις Δημητρη!!!!τι τροφη δινεις???

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ με moovie maker το κανω .εκει που λεει επεξεργασια ταινιας ,αν δεν εχει εμφανεις τις ειλογες ,πατα στο βελακι δεξια και θα σου ανοιξει λιστα με 

εφε 
μεταβασεις 
δημιουργια τιτλων κλπ

αυτο που λες ειναι στις μεταβασεις .ανοιγεις μεταβασεις το επιλεγεις και το σερνεις στο κενο αναμεσα στα δυο κλιπ

----------


## fysaei

όμορφα καρδερινάκια Δημήτρη !! τους έχεις φτιάξει και όμορφο περιβάλλον είδα.. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ο αρσενικος ειναι δαχτυλιδωμενος .θα βαλω αυριο φωτο .η θηλυκια ειναι πουλακι εκτροφης αδαχτυλιδωτο ,μια απο τις 2 μαναδες που ειχε περυσι ο Δημητρης ,δωρα φιλου του και του  Γιωργου του geam και τα δυο αδαχτυλιδωτα ,αλλα 100% διαπιστωμενα απο αμεση γνωση ή εκεινου (στη ναξο ) ειτε δικιας μου (εχω γνωρισει το χωρο και τα πουλια του Γιωργου του geam απο κοντα)  ,ενω το πρωτο μου θηλυκο που εχασα απο επιθεση αρπακτικου ,πριν κλεισω τον χωρο μου στην ταρατσα ,ηταν αν θυμαμαι καλα αδερφακι της θηλυκιας του Δημητρη .δεν τα γραφω για σενα ,επειδη ξερω οτι το λες για να με πειραξεις ,αλλα γιατι οφειλω αυτη την εξηγηση προς ολα τα μελη .ξερεις οτι δεν θα δεχομουνα στην εκτροφη μου ποτε πουλακι γεννημενο στη φυση ! η συμπεριφορα τους επισης στο βιντεο ,νομιζω ειναι ενα σημαδι της προλευσης τους απο εκτροφη

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη, στο βιντεο που ανεβασες με τις καρδερινες, τους εχεις κρεμασει εξω απο το κλουβι τους πευκοβελονες? εαν ναι για ποιον λογο? ειναι για να τις φανε?

----------


## panos70

Να χαιρεσαι το ζευγαρακι σου φιλε Δημητρη και σου ευχομαι να σου βγαλουν πολλα πολλα μικρα ,και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στα παιδια που σου τα δωσανε και σου τα εμπιστευτικανε για να συνεχισεις τη ρατσα αυτου του πανεμορφου ιθαγενη  πουλιου.....Δαχτυλιδια δεν βλεπω δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου οπως ειναι ο κανονισμος του φορουμ για τα ιθαγενη  χα χα χα χα  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχαχα ..... εξηγηση  από πάνω.. .Παναγιωτη. ...  :winky:

----------


## jk21

ο χωρος μου φαινεται καλυτερα εδω 
*Η κλούβα μου και η διακόσμηση - χωροθέτηση της*βεβαια απο τοτε εχουν γινει αλλαγες .οταν εχασα το προηγουμενο ζευγαρακι ( θα θυμαστε τα γεγονοτα ) πικραμενος ειχα αφησει την κλουβα οπως ειναι και ξεραθηκανε ο κισσος που ειχα απεξω και τα δυο κυπαρισσοειδη που ειχα σε γλαστρουλες εσωτερικα ... γυρω στις 2-3 βδομαδες αποτιστα .ημουν καθε μερα εκει για τα καναρινια ,αλλα δεν ηθελα να κοιταξω καν πισω ,στο χωρο που ειχα για τις καρδερινες ... ετσι τα ξεχασα και πανε  ...

στη θεση τους ,εφτιαξα εσωτερικο στο δεξια χωρο (που δεν εχει πατο αλλα απο το πλεγμα οι καρδερινες βλεπουν οτι ειναι μακρια απο το εδαφος ...αρα σε πιο ασφαλη χωρο  ) ενα δεντρακι πλεγμενο με κλαδια ψευτικου πευκου ,πανω σε συρμα που ξεκινα απο κατω και φτανει στην οροφη της κλουβας .εκει πανε συχνα και κρυβονται .ο αλλος χωρος ειναι με πατο και εκει βαζω περα απο τις ταιστρες με τα μιγματα και την αυγοτροφη ,τροφες (σε κλαδια )απο τη φυση . το τοπιο για το λογο αυγο ,αλλαζει συχνοτατα και θελω να ελπιζω και η καθημερινοτητα τους !

συντομα θα ανεβασω και φωτο του χωρου ευρυτερα .οπως θα καταλαβες Νικο ,οι πευκοβελονες ειναι για καλυψη του χωρου και δημιουργια περιβαλλοντος που να τους κανει να νοιωθουν ασφαλεια .ειδικα οταν καθε μερα ,λογω στενοτητας χωρου (απο την μια τα πουλια αυτα ,απο την αλλα τα καναρινια ) ειμαι συνεχως καταφατσα μπροστα τους

----------


## jk21

*Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών
.
.
.
6. Αποδεκτά γίνονται μόνο θέματα τα οποία γίνονται για πουλιά με δαχτυλίδια κλειστού τύπου.
7. Η Ομάδα Διαχείρισης διατηρεί το δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί τη δημοσίευση ποστ που παραβιάζει κάποιον απο τους παραπάνω κανόνες.**οπως βλεπεις Πανο τα θεματα για πουλια  με δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου  ειναι ντεφακτο αποδεκτα ! ειτε αυτο μαρτυρει οτι το πουλι ειναι εκτροφης , ειτε οχι ! στους κανονες δεν αναφερεται πουθενα οτι αυτα που δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδι ,δεν γινονται αποδεκτα ,αλλα :  κανονας Νο 7  .....

οι κανονες δεν εχουν γινει για να περιορισουν την εκτροφη χωρις δαχτυλιδι ,αλλα για να διασφαλισουν την πραγματικη εκτροφη .αν αυτη η διασφαλιση ειναι εφικτη με αλλους τροπους ,εμας μας αρκει .αρκει να μας δινετε αυτη η δυνατοτητα .οταν εγω εχω δει την εκτροφη του Γιωργου του geam απο κοντα ,οταν ξερω πριν καν γινει γνωστος ο γιωργος εδω (απο αλλου γνωριστηκαμε ) την ειλικρινη εξ αρχης θεση του ,οτι ειχε δυο ζευγαρια ,το ενα εκτροφης πραγματικα (αν θυμαμαι καλα και δαχτυλιδωμενο  ) και το αλλο  αγορασμενο αλλα πιασμενο (ολα αυτα δηλωθεντα σε εμενα με δικια του προσεγγιση )και οταν εθελοντικα χωρις να του απαιτησω τιποτα για την παρουσια του αναμεσα μας ,εκεινος απελευθερωνει τα πιασμενα (υπαρχει και σχετικο βιντεο ) πως να μην δεχθω την δικια του αδαχτυλιδωτη μεχρι στιγμης εκτροφη ,οταν την εχω ακομα και προσφατα παρακολουθησει με τα ιδια μου τα ματια; οποιοσδηποτε με παρομοιο τροπο μας αποδικνυει οτι τα πουλακια του ειναι εκτροφης ,δεν εχουμε λογο να τα αρνηθουμε !*

----------


## geog87

> ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ο αρσενικος ειναι δαχτυλιδωμενος .θα βαλω αυριο φωτο .η θηλυκια ειναι πουλακι εκτροφης αδαχτυλιδωτο ,μια απο τις 2 μαναδες που ειχε περυσι ο Δημητρης ,δωρα φιλου του και του  Γιωργου του geam και τα δυο αδαχτυλιδωτα ,αλλα 100% διαπιστωμενα απο αμεση γνωση ή εκεινου (στη ναξο ) ειτε δικιας μου (εχω γνωρισει το χωρο και τα πουλια του Γιωργου του geam απο κοντα)  ,ενω το πρωτο μου θηλυκο που εχασα απο επιθεση αρπακτικου ,πριν κλεισω τον χωρο μου στην ταρατσα ,ηταν αν θυμαμαι καλα αδερφακι της θηλυκιας του Δημητρη .δεν τα γραφω για σενα ,επειδη ξερω οτι το λες για να με πειραξεις ,αλλα γιατι οφειλω αυτη την εξηγηση προς ολα τα μελη .ξερεις οτι δεν θα δεχομουνα στην εκτροφη μου ποτε πουλακι γεννημενο στη φυση ! η συμπεριφορα τους επισης στο βιντεο ,νομιζω ειναι ενα σημαδι της προλευσης τους απο εκτροφη


φυσικα και σου κανω πλακα Δημητρη!!!και καποιος που δεν σε εχει γνωρισει απο κοντα σιγουρα δεν θα εχει αμφιβολια για την προελευση των ιθαγενων σου!!!επιμενω...πες μας δυο λογια για τη διατροφη που ακολουθεις στα ιθαγενη...

----------


## mariakappa

μακαρι αυτη τη φορα να πανε ολα καλα και αλλο κακο να μην σας βρει.

----------


## jk21

ενα μιγμα που ειναι συνδιασμος καποιας ποσοτητας manitoba carduelidi που μου ειχε μεινει απο παλιοτερα , με slaats carduelis mix   .συντομα ομως θα φτιαξω κατι δικο μου ,οπως το περιγραφω εδω 


*To ιδανικό μίγμα σπόρων για καρδερίνες (ideal seed mixture for goldfinches )*βεβαια καθε μερα εχει ή ταραξακο ,ή γαλατσιδα αυτη την εποχη (εχω και καποια κλαδια κιρσιο και εριγγυο αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα το φανε ,γιατι δεν ειναι σε ημιωριμη φαση οι σποροι )  ,εχω επισης ενα <<κεφαλι>> απο νεραγκαθι ,αλλα και καθε εποχη δινω κατι που υπαρχει εκεινη την εποχη στη φυση 

η αυγοτροφη ειναι στανταρ σε μικρη ποσοτητα (δεν τρελενονται αυτο τον καιρο ... τα καναρινια το αντιθετο )  

τα αλλα μιγματα που ανεφερα ηταν αυτα 


*MANITOBA-CARDUELIDI

Δακτύλις, Ραδικόσπορος, ΚεχρίΚαναδά, ΛευκήΠερίλλα, Μαρουλόσποροςλευκός, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (mariano), ΧρυσόςΛιναρόσπορος,Μαρουλόσποροςμαύρος, Παπαρουνόσπορος, Κία, Σπόροςνυχτολούλουδο (bella di notte), Σισαμόσπορος, Γαϊδουράγκαθο (selvatico),Αγριόσποροιλιβαδιού, Ντοματόσπορος, Σπόροςβασιλικού, ΝίζερΙνδίας, Ρούψενκόκκινο, Υβρίδιομαύρουηλιόσπορου, Γρασίδιψιλό,Αποφλοιωμένηβρώμη, ΛευκόΜιλέτ, Κάρθαμο.



SLAATS CARDUELIS MIX :Νίζερ , κανναβούρι ,γρασίδι ψιλό , λινάρι λευκό , κεχρί ,περίλλα λευκή ,αγριόσποροι ,σπανακόσπορος ,λευκός μαρουλόσπορος ,σπόρος καρότου , ραδικόσπορος ,μαύρος μαρουλόσπορος ,teasel thistle ( νεράγκαθο ) , λευκό μίλλετ ,περίλλα καφέ , ηλιόσπορος ψιλός , βρώμη 


*

----------


## Gardelius

Προχωρα Προχωρα,.....σε θελεειιι...κτλ κτλ !!!!! Πολυ ομορφο το ζευγαρακι φιλε, ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και να δεις απογονους!!!! Να ειναι υγιει και δυνατα !!!!! ¨κοιταμε μπροστα¨....!  :Happy0159:

----------


## geam

αντε με το καλό Δημήτρη.... και μολις σου κανουν το πρώτο αυγό....σε βλέπω για πάνα ενηλίκων....

----------


## teo24

Ποσο μα ποσο χαιρομαι που δεν εγκατελειψες την αγαπημενη σου Δημητρη.Ημουν σιγουρος γι αυτο αλλα δεν ηξερα ποσο χρονο θα σου παρει για να ξανασμιξετε.Ευχομαι απο δω και περα ολα να σου πανε οπως τα ονειρευεσε και συντομα να δουμε κι αυγουλακια.

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ τα πουλακια ειναι εδω και μηνες κοντα μου . η αληθεια ειναι οτι η τελευταια απωλεια του ανηλικου ,με τον τραγικο και απιθανο τροπο που εγινε (καποια παιδια ειδανε σχετικη φωτο που για λογους σεβασμου προς το πουλακι ... ηταν κρεμασμενο αναποδα ... δεν εβαλα δημοσια )  με πεισμωσανε παρα πολυ ! δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι καλο ,αλλα απλα ειμαι ειλικρινης .δεν εννοω πεισμα να πετυχω στην αναπαραγωγη ,αλλα πεισμα τετοια μερα του χρονου ,να ειναι καλα και να κανουν τα παιχνιδισματα που κανουν καθε μερα ... ενα απο τα αξιολατρευτα της καρδερινας ,ειναι οι επιδοσεις της στην ακροβατικη ...

----------


## Lovecarduelis

καλοζευγάρωτα. ποντάρω πώς φέτος θα γκριζάρουν οι φωλιές σου jk!

----------


## jk21

Να και δυο σημερινες που εβγαλα κατω απο το μερος της κλουβας χωρις πατο  ! στη δευτερη διακρινεται και το δαχτυλιδι των .... αρραβωνων στον αρσενικο

----------


## jk21

οι φωτο ειναι με κινητο ελλειψει φορτιστη της κανονικης μηχανης ! επιφυλλασομαι για πιο σπεσιαλ χρωματα στο προσεχες μελλον !

----------


## xarhs

τι ομορφα γαρδελακια που εχεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! παντα ηθελα και εγω να αποκτησω αλλα ποτε δεν τα καταφερα(ηθελα μονο εκτροφειου)!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Η καρδερίνα ειναι απο ενα φίλο μου "παππου" που μου ειχε πουλήσει- χαρίσει το πουλακι αφου τον ειχα φαει απο την πρώτη στιγμη που την ειχα δει στην φωλια!
Λέω χαρισει γιατι τετοια πουλια για εμενα οσα λεφτα και να δωσεις δεν πωλουνται....
Η καρδερίνα του Γιωργου (geam) Ειναι και θα ειναι παντα στην παρεα μου... τα δωρα δεν δωριζονται!

Η καρδερίνα που εχει ο Μητσος μου χάρισε μια πανεμορφη αλλα καταραμενη 5αδα απο γλυκιές φατσουλες.... θα σας επισυνάψω φωτογραφίες!!!!!

Ευχομαι απο την καρδιά μου Μητσαρα και το πιστευω πραγματικα οτι θα το πετύχεις! να γεμισεις με γαρδελάκια...

Αν δεν το κάνεις.... μην  σε νοιαζει... θα σου δωσω εγω φετιναρια... χαχαααχαα

----------


## Assimakis

Να τα χαιρεσαι =D

----------


## mitsman



----------


## xarhs

αυτα ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! σπανιες τετοιες στιγμες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikolakas

Δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να ζευγαρώσουν τώρα χειμωνιάτικα;

----------


## jk21

ευστοχο ερωτημα ! οχι ! οπως δεν ζευγαρωνουν και στη φυση .αν τα εχουμε σε εξωτερικο χωρο ,οπου το φως της ημερας ειναι συγκεκριμενου φυσιολογικου χρονου και οχι αυξημενου οπως σε εσωτερικες εκτροφες ,δεν εχουν τετοια ταση .μαλιστα επειδη τα πουλια αυτα δυσκολα ζευγαρωνουν (ολοκληρωμενα με φωλια κλπ ,οχι μονο βατεμα ) στην αιχμαλωσια ,αν δεν ερθει προχωρημενη ανοιξη ,δυσκολα παιρνουν μπροστα .βεβαια ο δημητρης (mitsman )ειχε νωρις περυσι πουλακια απο την θηλυκια που μου χαρισε .αλλα σε εσωτερικο χωρο .εγω ειχα ξεχασει μεσα την φωλια απο την ανοιξη και το προηγουμενο ζευγαρι .το συνειδητοποιησα αφου μπηκαν τα πουλια και ειπα να μην την πειραξω .παρολο οτι υπαρχει δεν ασχολουνται μαζι της  (οσο βεβαια ειμαι κοντα τους για να τα παρατηρησω ) .Ειναι η μια απο αυτες που εχω σκοπο να βαλω .θα βαλω μια ακομη σιγουρα σε χωρο πιο μεσα και πλαγια 

ουτε στα καναρινια μου εχω τετοια προβληματα ,αν και τα εχω πανω κατω και τα μεν ακουν τα δε .δινοντας παντα πλουσιο μιγμα σπορων .ελαφρα αραιωμενο τωρα ,αλλα με βρωμη που ειναι φουλ στην πυρωτικη αργινινη .η τροφη αραιωνεται για διαιτα παρα για αποφυγη πυρωματος .το ιδιο συχνα δινω και αυγοτροφη

----------


## mitsman

Σε εξωτερικό χωρο τα ειχα περυσι Δημητρη.... λες να ηρθε η κουκουβαγια μεσα στο σπιτι???? Απλα τα ειχα υπερενισχυσει τα πουλια............... χαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ δεν ξεκινησε πριν μετακομισεις απο το αλλο το σπιτι; ετσι θυμομουνα ... ποτε ζευγαρωσε περυσι;  παντως πρεπει να ησουν ειδικα αν ηταν εξωτερικος ο χωρος ,απο τους πρωτους .... πανελλαδικα .ισα ισα που πολλοι αργησανε περυρι

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφες καρδερίνες Δημήτρη.

----------


## PAIANAS

Το πρόβλημα του Δημήτρη (όπως και πολλών που θεωρούν ότι κάτι κάνουν λάθος ) είναι καθαρά ''ψυχολογικό'' ..Αφήστε τα πουλάκια στην ησυχία τους (παρατήρηση ναι αλλά όχι συνεχής ενόχληση ), δώστε τους χώρο και σε συνδυασμό με την αύξηση θερμοκρασίας, τον ήλιο και τη διατροφή, θα κάνουν το ''καθήκον'' τους .
Η προσοχή θα πρέπει να εντείνεται (και πάλι αυστηρά χωρίς ενόχληση) αφότου έρθουν τα αυγουλάκια .
Η φωλιά θα πρέπει να είναι καλυμμένη, αλλά χωρίς να καλύπτει το οπτικό πεδίο της καρδερίνας σε κάθε κατεύθυνση . Ο αρσενικός θέλει ιδιαίτερη προσοχή ως προς τη συμπεριφορά του κι ας είναι πουλί εκτροφής . Όλα θα πάνε καλά ..κι αν..αν δεν δεήσουν να πάνε μόνα τους , θα υπάρξει η σχετική υποστήριξη από την ..πεντρόϊκα (Μιχάλης -geam-mitsman-ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ-PAIANAS κ.λ.π.) 
Δημήτρη επειδή το ζευγαράκι σου πέρασε και από τα χέρια μου (για λίγο το καλοκαίρι ) , είμαι σίγουρος ότι την άνοιξη θα σου δώσει χαρά ..αλλά μην αρχίσεις να μοιράζεις τα νεούδια στον κάθε τυχόντα, γιατί θ'ακούσεις τα εξ αμάξης όπως τ'ακουγα κι εγώ από τον Μιχάλη (και δεν είχε άδικο)...

----------


## jk21

σε τι βρε νομιζεις οτι εχω ψυχολογικο προβλημα; δεν θεωρω οτι τα παρατηρω λιγο (αν αυτο εννοεις ) αλλα ειπα οτι δεν εχω δει να ασχολουνται με την φωλια ,οταν ειμαι κοντα τους .

Για να λεμε και πραγματα που βοηθουν καθε νεο εκτροφεα  ,πραγματι η φωλια (οπως εχω μαθει και εχω ακουσει και απο σενα ,και απο αλλους αλλα και οπως γινεται στη φυση ) η  φωλια ναι μεν πρεπει να ειναι καλα καλλυμενη ,αλλα να υπαρχει σημειο της που να δινει την ευκαιρια παρατηρησης απο τα πουλια του γυρω χωρου ,ωστε να νοιωθουν ασφαλη .καπως ετσι οπως στη φωτο που ακολουθεθ .εκει που << κλεινει >> στο πανω μερος στη μεση ,ειναι απο την πισω πλευρα αν προσεξετε .οχι την μπροστινη 




οσο για το μοιρασμα του αποτελεσματος τυχον επιτυχημενης αναπαραγωγης (δεν ξερεις καμμια φορα ... η τυχη του πρωτατη ! )  σημερα ειχα κουβεντα με καποιο φιλαρακι   που θα ηθελε να προσπαθησει και αυτος (και το εχει εκφρασει οχι μονο σε μενα ) . Η υποσχεση μου σε ολους ειναι οτι τα πουλακια τα δικα μου αλλα και καθε εκτροφεα που αγαπα την πραγματικη εκτροφη της καρδερινας ,πρεπει να δινονται και θα δινονται σιγουρα στην πορεια ,μεσα απο αυτο το φορουμ ,μονο σε ατομα που εχουν δειξει οτι προσπαθουν να μαθουν για αυτο το πουλι (διατροφη ,ασθενειες ,περιποιηση )  και που θα κανουν και κεινοι το ιδιο .δηλαδη να διαδωσουν την πραγματικη εκτροφη και οχι να εκμεταλλευτουν εμπορικα τις επιτυχιες τους ,τυχαιες ή μη ! Ο χρονος θα το δειξει αυτο ,για τον καθενα !

----------


## PAIANAS

Καμμιά φορά ότι ''φοβόμαστε'' υπερβολικά, στο τέλος πάει στραβά και μας μένει η αμφιβολία ..''λες να φταίω ?''

Όσο γι αυτούς που ψάχνουν, σε βάθος χρόνου -αν οι διαθέσεις τους είναι πραγματικές- και δείχνουν ικανοί να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με το είδος , να είναι σίγουροι ότι θα βρουν καλά πουλάκια ...αν και η δική μου γνώση λέει , ότι αν πρώτα δεν πληρώσεις / πονέσεις , δε μαθαίνεις . Σε όλους μας έχουν χαριστεί πουλιά (και έχουμε χαρίσει), αλλά έχουμε πληρώσει και αδρά μέχρι να καταλάβουμε τι, πως, γιατί...

----------


## Sandra

Κουκλιά... Να τα χαίρεσαι και καλά μικρά.....

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα περυσι ειχα βγει τα πρωτα μικρα μεσα Απριλιου... δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τωρα.... εχω γραμμενα τα παντα σε τετραδιο στο εκτροφειο!

----------


## jk21

ε τοτε μακαρι να ξεκινησουν και μενα .για χειμωνα παντως δεν τα φοβαμαι .ηδη τωρα με τις ζεστες εχουν μια καλη συμβιωση χωρις τσακωμους ,αλλα και χωρις ερωτοτροπιες .

----------


## geam

> *Αφήστε τα πουλάκια στην ησυχία τους* (παρατήρηση ναι αλλά όχι συνεχής ενόχληση ), δώστε τους χώρο και σε συνδυασμό με την αύξηση θερμοκρασίας, τον ήλιο και τη διατροφή, θα κάνουν το ''καθήκον'' τους ...



όταν έρθει η ώρα θα δεις και τις ερωτοτροπίες και τα πάντα....μην αγχώνεσαι....

----------


## atsarantos

ειναι υπεροχο ζευγαρι μπραβο νατησ χαιρεσε και διπλο μπραβο για το φιλαχτο

----------


## jk21

και δυο  κοντινες .το αρσενικο πρωτο και πιο κατω το θηλυκο

----------


## geam

πολύ όμορφα κυρ δάσκαλε!!!! αντε.... και σε 4 - 5 μήνες να δούμε και φωτο απο "σκουληκάκια"....

----------


## jk21

τετοιες φωτο θελω να δω απο ολους οσους εκτρεφουν ! η πραγματικη εκτροφη (αν επιτευχθει για τον καθενα ) πρεπει να επιδικνυεται και να παραδειγματιζει .εκτροφες φαντασμα στα λογια και μονο (απο το δεντρο και τη φωλια του .... στην καταναλωση ) εδω δεν μπορει να υπαρξουν !

----------


## jk21

σιγουρα θα εχουμε δει και πιο κοκκινες μασκες ,αλλα τα καλαμποκαλευρα ,οι κατηφεδες και οι καλεντουλες μαλλον κανανε δουλεια .ειδικα αν σκεφτει καποιος οτι τα πουλια ειναι στο σκοτεινοτερο μερος του χωρου εκτροφης μου

----------


## geam

> τετοιες φωτο θελω να δω απο ολους οσους εκτρεφουν ! η πραγματικη εκτροφη (αν επιτευχθει για τον καθενα ) πρεπει να επιδικνυεται και να παραδειγματιζει .εκτροφες φαντασμα στα λογια και μονο (απο το δεντρο και τη φωλια του .... στην καταναλωση ) εδω δεν μπορει να υπαρξουν !



τουλάχιστον τα δικά μου μωρά , τα εχεις δει και live  στη φωλιά....

----------


## serafeim

ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΕΣ μπραβο Δημητρη καλη συνεχεια και περιμενουμε και νεες φωτο να τις θαυμασουμε  :Happy:  ακομα και βιντεο να κελαηδαει ο αρσενικος αν τα καταφερεις  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Η πανεμορφη ψυχουλα στη φωτο ,δεν υπαρχει στη ζωη .Προχθες το απογευμα κατα τις 4 και ενω το πρωι ηταν οκ ,το ειδα φουσκωμενο και του χορηγησα αμεσα (στην επομενη ωρα αφου διαπιστωσα οτι δεν ηταν κατι προσωρινο )  αντιβιωση και μολις σουρουπωσε (για πρωτη φορα το ειδα να κουρνιαζει στη φωλια που υπαρχει ετσι κι αλλιως στην κλουβα ) το πηρα σε εσωτερικο χωρο ,με επαρκη υπεραρκετη θα ελεγα θερμανση .το πρωι το επανεφερα νωρις στην κλουβα ,για να μην στρεσσαριστει περισσοτερο και χορηγηθηκε αντιβιωση ,με αποτελεσμα νωρις το μεσημερι που γυρισα να το δω πιο κινητικο ,οχι βεβαια εντελως καλα .Το βραδυ ξανακουρνιασε στη φωλια και ειπα να μην το ενοχλησω ,ενω παραλληλα ειχα δει την κοιλιακη του χωρα σε νορμαλ χρωματισμο και χωρις πρηξιμο .Το πρωι σημερα το βρηκα ομως εντος φωλιας ,σχεδον στα τελευταια του και με κοιλια σε γκριζωπο χρωμα ,ισως με αποχρωση λαδι ,χωρις ομως πρηξιμο και με εντονη καρινα .Εδωσα αντιβιωση και επανηλθα σε καποιο κενο χρονου απο τη δουλεια μου να δω τι κανει αλλα ειχε ξεψυχησει .Η κουτσουλια που βρεθηκε στην αμαρα του ,θα ελεγα οτι ειχε φυσιολογικα χρωματα .

Οτι και να ηταν ,για ακομη μια φορα δεν τα καταφερα .Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω το Μιχαλη που μου το ειχε εμπιστευτει ,αλλα δεν μπορεσα να του δωσω τη χαρα να το δει πατερα ...
Το θηλυκο θα επιστρεψει ,οταν θα ειναι εφικτο στο Δημητρη και ευτυχως χαιρει ακρας υγειας .Δεν ειχα κανει καποια αλλαγη σε διατροφη ή κατι αλλο ωστε να ειχε αποτελεσμα ασχημο και σε αυτο 

Ηρθε η ωρα να δωσω ενα οριστικο τελος (χωρις παλινωδιες οπως αλλοτε ) στην προσπαθεια εκτροφης .Θα ειμαι παντα στις επαλξεις για το καλυτερο αυτων των πουλιων και θα στηριξω με καθε τροπο ,καθε εκτροφεα που σεβεται αυτο το πουλι .Η εκτροφη ειναι δυσκολη και παντα θα σκεφτομαι αν τελικα αξιζει τοσες θυσιες πουλιων .Ισως το πουλακι αυτο να πεθαινε νωριτερα αν ειχε γεννηθει στη φυση .Ισως οχι .Προσπαθειστε το καλυτερο για την καρδερινα στον τοπο  μας ! ο καθε ενας απο το μετεριζι του

----------


## fysaei

κρίμα Δημήτρη.. :sad:  να σου πω κάτι όμως..δεν νομίζω ότι φταις εσύ σε κάτι, ούτε έκανες κάτι λάθος..έτυχε απλά..νομίζω είναι σα να βλέπεις 

έναν άνθρωπο υγιέστατο σήμερα  και να τον καλημερίζεις  κι αύριο ακούς ότι πέθανε ξαφνικά..έλα μη σε πιάνουν ενοχές-εγώ μάλιστα 

θά`λεγα να πάρεις ένα άλλο που είναι μεγαλωμένο σε κλουβί και να τα βάλεις τα πουλάκια να ζευγαρώσουν όπως λογάριαζες..πολλού φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς.

----------


## jk21

δεν νοιωθω οτι φταιω εγω .Ακομα και να το πηγαινα σε γιατρο ( εδω ισως εσφαλα απο σιγουρια οτι θα τα καταφερω ... ) μεχρι να βγει η οποια καλλιεργεια ,θα δινοταν σιγουρα προσωρινη αγωγη .η αντιβιωση που εδωσα ,ειδικα για καρδερινες ,οταν εχει και την κοκκιδιοστατικη ουσια σουλφαχλωρπυριδαζινη μεσα της (την ιδια ουσια του esb3 ) σε καλο συνδιασμο με την τριμεθοπριμη ,ειναι μια αντιβιωση που πιθανοτατα ετσι κι αλλιως να επιλεγοταν σαν προσωρινη .Baytril χωρις να βγουν εξετασεις να την κρινουν αναγκαια ,δεν δινεις για πλακα  ... 

Απλα Γρηγορη ,δεν νοιωθω πια οτι αφηνω πισω μου κατι κενο απο τα πιστευω μου .Στο φορουμ  υπαρχουν ατομα που για μενα ειναι αδερφια σε αυτο το σκοπο ( πραγματικη εκτροφη καρδερινας ) και θα το συνεχισουν ελπιζω με μεγαλυτερη τυχη !

----------


## ggamb

Κρίμα λυπάμαι πολύ :sad:  να βάλεις ένα κομάτι κάρβουνο μέσα στο κλουβί το διάβασα κάπου και το έχω κάνει έχω βάλει μέσα στην κλούβα ένα μισοκαμενο ξύλο,όχι ετοιμο γιατι μπορεί να έχει πετρέλαιο,τα βλέπω που τρώνε καθημερινά! Μπορεί και να το ξέρεις ήδη αλλά είπα να το αναφέρω.

----------


## joncr

Πω πω , κριμα βρε Δημητρη. Τελικα δεν σε θελει με τις καρδερινες. 
Μην απογοητευεσαι και συνεχισε.
Κριμα παντως το πουλακι.

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι!!! Δημητρη ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα της κοντα στον δημιουργο της.

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη δεν πειραζει μην στενοχωριεσαι......... πολλες φορες δεν αποφασιζουμε εμεις για καποια πραγματα........!!! λυπαμαι παρα πολλυ........  μην το βαλεις κατω.....

----------


## nicktasos

*Kριμα φιλε Δημητρη, λυπαμαι παρα πολυ, αλλα μην απογοητευεσαι συμβαινουν αυτα.*

----------


## vag21

μητσο κατι φταιει.δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο που σου συμβαινει.

----------


## geam

συμφωνω με τον Βαγγο.... κατι γίνεται λάθος....

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη σιγουρια στεναγχωρηθηκες αλλα το πουλακι ειχε οτι περισσοτερο μπορει να του δωσει κανεις στην αιχμαλωσια...
Να ειναι καλα η ψυχουλα του,να ξερεις οτι εκει που πηγε θα βρει πολλα φιλαρακια μου  που εχασα στο παρελθον!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Τιποτα δεν γινεται λαθος απο τον Δημητρη. Η ευαισθησια των καρδερινων σε κοκκιδια - εντερικα κ.α δεν σε αφηνει να ευθησυχαζεις ποτε
και κανεναν μηνα του χρονου. Ειδικα αυτες τις μερες που η υγρασια τσακιζει κοκκαλα, στα συγκεκριμενα πουλια δυστυχως δεν προλαβαινεις να κανεις και πολλα πραγματα.
Οσον ετων και να ειναι, φετινα η και μεγαλυτερα δηλαδη ...... 
Οπως ειπα και πριν η καρδερινα (και η αναπαραγωγη της) θελει ξεροκεφαλια....

----------


## Gardelius

Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι φιλε,....τα λογια σε κατι τέτοιες περιστάσεις ειναι ..... περιττά !   :Sick0004:

----------


## jk21

Παιδια απο περυσι την ανοιξη αν θυμαμαι ,που μου το εδωσε ο Μιχαλης ,το πουλακι δεν ειχε παθει τιποτα  ,δεν ειχε παρει ποτε φαρμακο .Ουτε πριν ερθει σε μενα .Εχω κατι εβδομαδες που αλλαξα μιγμα ,το τρωει και η θηλυκια ,απο τις ιδιες ταιστρες και πινει νερο απο την ιδια ποτιστρα .Χορταρικο ειχαν φαει πριν 1 μερα απο τα συμπτωματα (υπηρχε λιγο ακομα στο κλουβι ) ,2 φυλλα απο αγκαθι μαριας ,το οποιο ειναι φυτρωμενο σε μενα ,αραντιστο και πλυμενο πριν δοθει .Χτες το βραδυ λιγο πριν κουρνιασει ,παρατηρησα (και ενω ηδη του ειχα δωσει το φαρμακο ) οτι η μια φτερουγα ηταν πειραγμενη ,ελλειπαν φτερακια ,ισως απο την προσπαθεια του να διαφυγει οταν το επιανα για το φαρμακο .βεβαια το ιδιο και πιο εντονα πηγαινε περα δωθε και η θηλυκια ,αλλα δεν εφυγαν φτερα .Παιζει μια περιπτωση να ειχαν φυγει νωριτερα (ειχε παρει το ματι μου 1-2 τις τελευταιες 2 μερες ) απο εισβολη απο χαραμαδες της πορτας (δεν κλεινει τελεια ) τυχον ποντικιου ,αλλα δεν εχω δει ποτε στην ταρατσα .Μηπως το αρπαξε και του φυγε .Δεν ειχε καποια εμφανη πληγη και ολα τα αλλα πουλια ηταν οκ .Τα καναρινια ηταν πολυ πιο ευκολος στοχος ,πολυ χαμηλοτερα  ... δεν νομιζω 

για τις καρδερινες περυσι ,για μενα πια ειναι δεδομενο οτι ειχαν τρομαξει απο σκυλο που γαυγιζε διπλα και ισως ειχε ερθει και στην ταρατσα μου .Λιγες εβδομαδες μετα ,μπηκε πλεγμα αναμεσα στις ταρατσες μας απο τους γειτονες ,προφανως για να μην πηδα .Δεν εθιξα ποτε το θεμα ,χωρις αποδειξεις ...

----------


## mai_tai

Μυστηρια πλασματακια αυτες οι πανεμορφες καρδερινες-δεν ξερω αν ειναι εκτροφης η οχι το φαινομενο αυτο-αλλα εχω δει αρκετα πουλακια τετοια που φουσκωνουν(μπαμπουκιαζουν) για πλακα...κ μετα απο 1-2 μερες καταληγουν!ισως στρεσαρονται πολυ με αλλαγη περιβαλλον -ισως εχουν υπερευαισθησια στα εντοσθια...-τι να πω..!  το μονο  σιγουρο ειναι οτι...οσο και να τα προσεχεις-ειναι κ θεμα τυχης! 
Κριμα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ  -λυπαμαι για το πουλακι -το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι εκανες οτι μπορουσες να το σωσεις!

----------


## teo24

Κριμα ρε φιλε,οσο τα θες,οσο τα αγαπας κι οσο ασχολησε και διαδιδεις πληροφοριες για την ζωη τους αλλο τοσο κι αυτα δεν θελουν να στο ''ανταποδωσουν'' με τον τροπο τους.Εκει που δεν πρεπει εκει δειχνουν την αδυναμια τους.

----------


## aeras

Ο χειμώνας είναι δοκιμασία όσα τον αντέξουν θα πάνε για αναπαραγωγή, καλή εποχή διάλεξε να φύγει, όσο για εσένα Δημήτρη μην πτοείσαι, ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες είναι ίσον με κανένα πάνω από 3 ζευγάρια το λιγότερο πας για αναπαραγωγή, οπότε βρες καρδερίνες τώρα.

----------


## mitsman

> Ο χειμώνας είναι δοκιμασία όσα τον αντέξουν θα πάνε για αναπαραγωγή, καλή εποχή διάλεξε να φύγει, όσο για εσένα Δημήτρη μην πτοείσαι, ένα ζευγάρι καρδερίνες είναι ίσον με κανένα πάνω από 3 ζευγάρια το λιγότερο πας για αναπαραγωγή, οπότε βρες καρδερίνες τώρα.


Αυτα ειναι τα λογια ενος πραγματικου γνωστη της καρδερινας!!!!!!
Πραγματικα αν ολοι ηταν σαν τον Δημητρη δεν θα υπηρχε ποτε καρδερινα εκτροφης! 

Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aeras

> Αυτα ειναι τα λογια ενος πραγματικου γνωστη της καρδερινας!!!!!!
> Πραγματικα αν ολοι ηταν σαν τον Δημητρη δεν θα υπηρχε ποτε καρδερινα εκτροφης! 
> 
> Λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!


Δημήτρη άσε τις υπερβολές, άλλοι εμφάνιζαν 5ντάδες!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Κριμα φιλε για το πουλακι σου τι να πω κριμα

----------


## mitsman

Αυτοι οι αλλοι εκαναν απλα και μονο οτι τους ελεγαν οι γνωστες!!!!
τιποτα μα τιποτα παραπανω!

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη πριν λιγο γυρισα απο τη δουλεια και μολις διαβασα αυτο το μηνυμα πραγματικα στεναχωρηθηκα σαν να ηταν δικο μου το πουλι!!!α ρε Δημητρη κριμα...πηγε κοντα σε Αυτον που την φροντιζει για παντα πλεον!!!τελικα εισαι ατυχος...

----------


## οδυσσέας

-Του τσοπάνη το μαντήλι είναι πάντα μαύρο- έλεγε η γιαγιά μου, όταν τις έλεγα ότι μου ψόφησε κάποιο ζώο η πουλί.




*στο χωριό μου η γυναίκες φόραγαν όλο το χρόνο μαντήλι σε μελί χρώμα. όταν υπήρχε κάποιος θάνατος συγγενή φορούσαν μαύρο μέχρι τα σαράντα μετά φόραγαν μαντήλι σε καφέ χρώμα και μετά το μελί. 

*του τσοπάνη το μαντήλι είναι πάντα μαύρο γιατί την μια του αρρωσταίνει κάποιο πρόβατο την άλλη του ψοφαει κάποιο άλλο οπότε δεν αλλάζει χρώμα μαντηλιού. το ίδιο ισχύει για όλους όσοι ασχολούνται με εκτροφή ζώων και πουλιών.

το μαντήλι  λοιπών του εκτροφέα καρδερίνας είναι πάντα μαύρο και κοίτα να το συνηθίσεις. 
 αν ξανά ακούσω ότι σταματάς την προσπάθεια θα ανέβω Αθήνα και θα σου σπάσω το κεφάλι.

μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον 4 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες (έστω magor).

----------


## jk21

ως προς την εκτροφη των major δεν με ενδιεφερε ποτε ,οχι γιατι θελω την καρδερινα να ειναι στο κλουβι για να κελαηδαει (δεν φημιζονται οι major παρα μονο οι δικες μας balcanica ) ,αλλα γιατι μπηκα στην εκτροφη της καρδερινας για να βοηθησω στην σταθεροποιηση του ντοπιου ειδους και στην δημιουργια κινητρου μειωσης της αιχμαλωτισης των ντοπιων πουλιων που εχουν γεννηθει στη φυση .Δεν με ενδιεφερε τοσο η επιτευξη αναπαραγωγης ,οσο η επιτευξη διατηρησης ζωντανων πουλιων ,χωρις χρηση φαρμακων .Δεν ειχα ποτε φουσκωμενα πουλια για διαστημα εστω καποιων ημερων (που να δικαιολογει κοκκιδια και μονο ) αλλα ξαφνικους θανατους .Ομως ειχα θανατους .Εγω σε αυτο απετυχα .Δεν ξερω αν ειναι τυχαιοι οι λογοι ή οχι αλλα απετυχα .Συνεχιζω ομως να ειμαι απολυτος οτι και η χρηση φαρμακων ,αργα ή γρηγορα εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα .Οσοι και αν εχουν με μενα καποια παρομοια πιστευω ,θα συνεχισουν και θα το πετυχουν εκεινοι .Αν δεν υπαρξουν ,δεν εχει νοημα να το συνεχιζα και να το πετυχενα μονος  μου ,γιατι μπορει απλα να ηταν τυχαιο γεγονος ,οπως τυχαιο να ειναι και το αντιθετο που συνεβη .Ειμαι εδω ,σταθερος στην προσπαθεια μου ,με τις θεωριες μου ,να γινομαι ανεκδοτο σε οσους δεν τους αρεσουν .Δεν θα σταματησω να ψαχνω για το καλυτερο τους ,δεν θα σταματησω να καρφωνω τα λαμογια που εκμεταλλευονται ελευθερες ζωες .Δεν εχω τη δυναμη ομως του τσοπανη και ισως για αυτο ,δεν κανω για τσοπανης !


* το πουλακι τελικα ,δεν ειχε καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα στη φτερουγα .ενα δυο φτερακια λειπανε ,αυτα που ξεκινανε στη φτερουγα ψηλα στον ωμο .οχι κοψιμο .μαλλον τυχαιο πεσιμο απο τυχον πεταγμα αποτομο 

* η θηλυκια δοξα τω Θεω ειναι καλα και κανει το χαρακτηριστικο τσιπι τσιπι .... δεν κρυβω οτι ανησυχω για το διαστημα που θα μπορεσει να γυρισει κοντα στο Δημητρη και στο παιδι της 

* αν και εχουμε καπνους στη γειτονια ,ειχα ανεβει βραδυ και δεν κρινω οτι αυτο ηταν σε βαθμο να δημιουργησει προβλημα .Περαν αυτου ,ολα τα αλλα χαιρουν απολυτης υγειας .Το ιδιο βεβαια εκανε και κεινο πριν λιγες μερες ,αφου συχνα ακουγα οχι το εντονο κελαηδισμα αλλα το τιτιβισμα οπως της θηλυκιας (δεν ειμαι και συνεχως πανω να ακουω ποτε τραγουδανε δυστυχως )

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Δημητρη, αυτο το φυλλο του αγκαθιου μαριας τι το ηθελες?Συγνωμη κι ολας....
Περυσι εκανα το λαθος και το εδινα καθε εβδομαδα.Απο δικα μου φυτα καθαρα κι αραντιστα!
Κι ομως ΜΙΑ φορα παραλιγο να χασω ολοκληρο το κοπαδι μου απο αυτο....Σε 3 ωρες ηταν ολα μπαλες!
Καταφερα να μη χασω κανενα πουλι τελικα χαρις στα φαρμακα.
Απο τοτε ομως σταματησα να δινω οτιδηποτε πρασινο.
Αλλη μια φορα το επαθα (σε μικροτερο βαθμο) μετα απο χορηγηση τσουκνιδας!Τελος και η τσουκνιδα....
Τα πουλια δεν τρωνε φυλλα, τρωνε τα στελεχη!!! Σταματηστε να κανετε αυτο το εγκλημα στα πουλια.
Εξηγουμαι: θα δωσω ζοχο?Θα δωσω ΜΟΝΟ τα στελεχη που περιεχουν τα σπορακια!Θα δωσω σενεκιο?Δινω μονο τα στελεχη επισης.
Ουτε ενα φυλλο του φυτου.Τσουκνιδα?Το πανω μερος και μονο οταν ειναι σποριασμενη!
Και πιστεψτε με δινω παρα πολλα αγρια στα πουλια μου!
Οσον αφορα το βιντεο που φαινονται καρδερινες να τρωνε σεσκουλο, το θεωρω σπανια περιπτωση προσωπικα....κι ουτε ξερουμε το λογο που ισως το χρειαζονταν την συγκεκριμενη στιγμη...?Βιταμινη Κ ισως?
Δημητρη λυπαμαι πολυ-εσυ ξερεις ποσο-για την απωλεια που ειχες.
Σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να ειναι και η τελευταια σου γενικοτερα....
Δεν τα παρατανε ετσι ευκολα παντως Δημητρη!!!

----------


## jk21

Το φυλλο αγκαθιου Μαριας φαγωθηκε (δεν βγηκε ) επιπλεον απο τη θηλυκια και ειναι περδικι .Τσουκνιδα και ταραξακο τρωνε και στελεχη με σπορο και φυλλα ,απο το φθινοπωρο μεχρι τωρα (τσουκνιδα απο τελη νοεμβρη ,πριν δεν υπηρχε ) .Δεν θα μπω σε διαδικασια αν πρεπει να δινουμε χορταρικα στα πουλια ή οχι  ... τα εχω πει εκατο φορες .Ο χλωρος σπορος εχει και την υδαροτητα και το dna του φυλλου .Διαφορετικα μονο θρεπτικα στοιχεια .Οποιος θελει ας δοκιμασει και φαρμακα και οτι θελει ... χρονια ετσι κι αλλιως δοκιμαζονται και τα αποτελεσματα μεσομακροπροθεσμα ειναι ορατα (με επιτυχια; ) .Το ειπα ,οποιος θελει ακολουθει τις << θεωριες >> μου  ,οποιος θελει οχι  ...

*Προληπτική χορήγηση φαρμάκων. (ποστ 18)*<< Εκει ερχονται συμπληρωματικα οι "προληπτικες" αγωγες. Φυσικες ή χημικες.Οι χημικες θα επιδεινωσουν την υγεια των πουλιων μακροπροθεσμα, οι φυσικες θα τα κρατανε σε μια πολυ καλη φυσικη κατασταση!! Η επιλογη ειναι καθαρα δικη μας.... >>

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Να το θεσω διαφορετικα λοιπον γιατι διακρινω εναν οξυ τονο στα γραφομενα σου....?
Εχεις δει καρδερινες να τρωνα φυλλα ταραξακου εκτος απο τα στελεχη?
Φυλλα τσουκνιδας εκτος απο τους σπορους?
Το οτιδηποτε εγραψα το εννοω!
Φυσικες ομως δεν εννοω τα φυλλα και ειδικοτερα του αγκαθιου!!

----------


## mariakappa

> Δημητρη, αυτο το φυλλο του αγκαθιου μαριας τι το ηθελες?Συγνωμη κι ολας....
> Περυσι εκανα το λαθος και το εδινα καθε εβδομαδα.Απο δικα μου φυτα καθαρα κι αραντιστα!
> Κι ομως ΜΙΑ φορα παραλιγο να χασω ολοκληρο το κοπαδι μου απο αυτο....Σε 3 ωρες ηταν ολα μπαλες!


 αυτο που πιστευεις οτι οφειλεται? τι φαρμακα χορηγησες?

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειναι οξυτητα Γιαννη .Ειναι φορτισμενη ψυχολογια ,για ευνοητους λογους .Ολοι λενε να συνεχισω ,αλλα ολοι ή οι περισσοτεροι απο οσους το λενε και εχουν ηδη εκτροφη καρδερινας ,δεν πιστευουν αυτα που υποστηριζω ή το κανουν εκ περιτροπης .Γιατι λοιπον να συνεχισω; για ενα πεισμα; οχι! οπως ελεγε και ο Μπουσκαλια σε ενα βιβλιο του ,κρατατε τις μπογιες ,κρατατε και τα πινελα ! 

Περι φυλλων και σπορων .... Ο σπορος εχει συμπυκνωμενη πολυ μεγαλυτερη θρεπτικη αξια (και κυριως πρωτεινη ) για αυτο και στη φυση οταν εχουν ενα παρτερι ταραξακο ή τσουκνιδα ,δεν θα φανε τα φυλλα αλλα εκεινον .Που εχει ομως ακριβως την ιδια υδαροτητα (στην ημιωριμη ακομα μορφη ) με τα φυλλα .Αν πεινανε και δεν βρισκουν σπορο ,θα φανε και τα φυλλα  ... Ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως καθαρα θεμα φυσικης επιλογης ... και να το κανανε καποτε ή και να το κανουν σπανια ακομα και τωρα ,ξερουν οτι εκει που θα φανε τα φυλλα ,το φυτο δυσκολα να ξαναμεγαλωσει γρηγορα να τους ξαναδωσει σπορο  ...

Τα καναρινια τρωνε στη φυση χορτα στο βαθμο που τρωνε στο κλουβι; υπαρχουν ακομα αρχεγονα στα Καναρια νησια .Αλλα και τοτε που ηταν σε μεγαλους πληθυσμους ελευθερα ,η βασικη τους τροφη ηταν ο λεγομενος καναρινοσπορος ,αυτο που λεμε κεχρι και το επισημο ονομα του ειναι phalaris canariensis ή canary grass

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Δημητρη, ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα και δεν εχω το χρονο να την αναπτυξω εδω μεσα....
Αλλωστε στα Ελληνικα φορουμ οι περισσοτεροι(αν οχι ολοι) ασχολουνται με τη μπαλκανικα ισχυριζομενοι οτι τους αρεσει το ρεπερτοριο τους....!?
Ειναι κι ενας λογος που πλεον απεχω απο τα φορουμ.
Να πω λοιπον εδω οτι αν αφησετε καρδερινακια μπαλκανικα "εκτροφης" χωρις ακουσματα απο αγρια αιχμαλωτισμενα πουλια, θα σκουζουν! Θα κλεινετε τα αυτια σας.
Εκπαιδευσα εφετος ενα πολυ μεγαλο major μολις απογαλακτιστηκε και δε θα πιστευεις τι λεει!!
Αρα , αλλος ενας μυθος(επιχειρημα) για τους λογους εκτροφης ντε και καλα της μπαλκανικα καταρριπτεται.
Μπορω να σεβαστω καποιον που το κανει γιατι του αρεσει αυτος ο σωματοτυπος και το χρωμα της μπαλκανικα!Μεχρι εκει ομως.
Για να σας λενε τα πουλια φωνες που σας αρεσουν, προυποθετουν καπου εκει κοντα σε ενα κλουβακι, ενα πουλακι αγριο που λεει οπως τα πουλακια στις ρεματιες.....?Αλλιως....
Υπαρχουν πουλια εκτροφης ετων!! Παρβα και τσουσι (ιταλικα πουλια) που δε διαφερουν σχεδον καθολου με τα μπαλκανικα και εχουν κι αυτα τις ΙΔΙΕΣ δυνατοτητες φωνων! Γιατι οχι?????? Ειναι και φθηνα! 40-50 ευρω το πουλακι κανουν και ειναι στη συμπεριφορα τους σαν καναρινια.Ψαχτηκε κανεις? Οχι, αφου πετυανε εξω απο το σπιτι μας και ειναι τσαμπα.Να γιατι τα μπαλκανικα εκτροφης εχουν φωνες! Γιατι υπαρχει παντα κι ενα αγριο (ανανεωσιμο) που λειτουργει ως δασκαλος....και παει λεγοντας.
Κι εγω το 2004 με μπαλκανικα ξεκινησα και ειχα και επιτυχιες.Αλλα, μολις ειδα τα μικρα τους κλαρωμενα να κανουν ακριβως οπως τα αγρια, εδωσα ενα τελος.
Οσο συνεχιζει να γινεται αυτο το πραγμα στην ελληνικη εκτροφη καρδερινας, θα εχουμε και τις συνεπειες των....
Δηλ ξαφνικοι θανατοι πουλιων και γενικοτερα θανατοι, αυγα στον πατο του κλουβιου, καθολου φωλια κ.α.π....
Αν δε γινει ενα "κλαμπ" εκτοφεων μπαλκανικα με πλανο 5ετιας τουλαχιστον, με ανταλλαγες πουλιων μεταξυ τους, αποψεων, καθιερωση αρκετων πουλιων εκτροφης και ΜΟΝΟ!!, θα ψαχνομαστε για πολλα χρονια "τι φαιει???". Φταινε ολα αυτα που μεταφερει ενα αγριο πουλακι μεσα του, φταιει το στρες του πουλιου κι ας ειναι μιας-δυο γεννεων(δεν το αποβαλε-χρειαζεται πολλα χρονια και παλι ελλαττωνεται δεν εκλειπει ποτε), φταιει στο οτι δεν καλυφτηκε φαρμακευτικα οταν ειναι εν δυναμει και συνεχως αρρωστο ,....
Τα καναρινια μην τα συγκρινεις Δημητρη! Δεν εχουν ΚΑΜΙΑ σχεση με την καρδερινα.... Ας παψουμε να κανουμε αυτη την συγκριση επιτελους.Δε θα γινει ποτε η καρδερινα καναρινι!
Και στην καρδερινα οτιδηποτε πρασινο να βαλεις μεσα, θα το φαει.Την πρωτη φορα που εβαλα εφετος στα μικρα πυρακανθο  ετρωγαν τα φυλλα!!Μονο τα φυλλα! Τα μεγαλα που το γνωριζαν απο προηγουμενες χρονιες, δεν ακουμπουσαν καθολου τα φυλλα.Την επομενη  φορα εμαθαν κι εκεινα....
Εβαλα απο τη μανταρινια μου κλαρια γιατι ηταν γεματη μελιγκρα και ετρωγαν επισης τα φυλλα! 
Γενικοτερα νομιζω οτι χρειαζονται ΟΛΑ που εχουν αναφερθει εδω μεσα, αλλα με μετρο!

Σε εμενα τα λες βρε συ ολα αυτα, που εχω παρει και χρησιμοποιω το 90% των "ματζουνιων" που προτεινεις???
Ποιος καθεται και φτιαχνει αυγοψωμο για 100 πουλια που εχω??? Ξερεις τι ποσοτητες φτιαχνω??χααχαχ Ουτε φουρναρης να ημουν.... Αλοε βερα που εχω 10 λιτρα? Ριγανελαιο?
Θελεις κι αλλα??

*Μαρια, baycox εδωσα γιατι θεωρησα οτι διαταραχτηκε η χλωριδα του εντερου των, με συνεπεια αυξηση κοκκιδιων....
Σε τρεις ημερες ΟΛΑ τα πουλακια ηταν οπως και πριν!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη είναι 20 λεπτά που πρόσεξα τη έχει γίνει με της καρδερίνες σου και διαβάζω τα σχόλια !!!! Ειλικρινά στεναχωρήθηκα πολύ  !! Τη να πω ρε φίλε..... εύχομαι να μην σου ξανατύχει τέτοιο κακό !!!*

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη να διευκρινισω οτι εγω ποτε δεν υιοθετησα την προσπαθεια για εκτροφη καρδερινας balcanica ,γιατι θελω να ακουω το κελαηδησμα της .Επειδη για λογους που πανω κατω ανεφερες ,το κανουν πολλοι αλλοι ,ειπα να μπω στην εκτροφη ενος πουλιου που δεν θελω ουτε ενα ακομη γεννημενο στη φυση ,να μπει σε κλουβι ,μονο και μονο για να βοηθησω στην σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης του και στην ενημερωση του κοσμου ,οτι καθε νεο πιασμενο ,οσο και να προσφερει ή οχι στο ρεπερτοριο των εκτροφης ,συνεισφερει αθελα του το καημενο και στο θανατο τους .Στην πραξη δεν το πετυχα ,την θεωρια ελαχιστη την αποδεχονται .

Μην ψαχνεις στο χορταρικο ,την αυξηση των κοκκιδιων ...το χορταρικο μπορει να μολυνει με μικροβια ,κοκκιδια δεν ανεβαζει .Υπαρχουν χορταρικα βρωσιμα και μη ,αναλογα με τις ουσιες που εχουν .Το αγκαθι μαριας ,οπως και ο ασκολυμπρος ειναι 100% βρωσιμα .Επισης και η τσουκνιδα και ο ταραξακος .Το σενεκιο (γαρδελοχορτο ) δεν ειναι λογω των γλυκοζιτων και για αυτο ,μονο σαν στελεχος με σπορο το δινω και γω .Σαν συζητηση ευρυτερη για το αν  επηρεαζουν το συνολο των πουλιων τα χορταρικα ,αστο να το κανουμε αλλη στιγμη σε αλλο ποστ .Σαν σκεψη οτι μπορει να εφταιξε στην τραγικη καταληξη του καρδερινου ,θα το συζητουσα αν δεν τρωγανε για μηνες χορταρικα και αν ακομα και κεινο που ειχε μεινει απο το αγκαθι Μαριας δεν ειχε εξαφανισθει και αυτο σημερα ,με την θηλυκια ανεπηρεαστη (δοξα τω Θεω ... )

Για μενα ηταν σιγουρα μικροβιο που δεν σταθηκε ικανη η cosumix να χτυπησει .Σκεφτηκα και κρυωμα βαρυ (πνευμονια ) απο το χιονιά που ειχαμε ,αλλα δεν παθανε τιποτα τα καναρια ,θα παθαινε η καρδερινα που μεχρι προσφατα οι προγονοι της κοιμονταν στα δεντρα; Μεχρι 1 μερα πριν αρρωστησει τον θυμαμαι μια χαρα .... ουτε να τρωει παραπανω ,ουτε να φουσκωνει ,ουτε τιποτα ... να κανει τα ζογκλερικα του τον θυμαμαι ....

----------


## jk21

η φωτο που ακολουθει ,ειναι απο τις κουτσουλιες του πουλιου ,στο διαστημα 5 το απογευμα ,μεχρι 8 την επομενη το πρωι ,μια μερα πριν πεθανει ,και ενω το ειχα σε εσωτερικο χωρο για διανυκτερευση 



παροτι τις ειχα δει εκεινη την ημερα ,απο τη σαστιμαρα που εχω μετα το θανατο του ,δεν σκεφτηκα να σας τις δειξω ,ουτε τις ειχα αξιολογησει την στιγμη που επρεπε (ομολογω τα ειχα χαμενα ,γιατι το πουλακι ηταν δικο μου και δεν μπορουσα να σκεφτω με ψυχρο μυαλο οπως σε αλλες περιπτωσεις ).Το πουλι δεν ειχε ιχνος προβληματος φανερου στο γαστρεντερικο .Δεν υπαρχει διαρροια ,το λευκο ειναι ξεκαθαρο και οι μικρες κουτσουλιες ειτε λαδι ,ειτε καφετολαδι χρωματος απολυτα φυσιολογικες .Το μικρο μεγεθος του στερεου τμηματος ,απολυτα φυσιολογικο για ενα αρρωστο πουλι που δεν τρωει πολυ ...και παλι καλα .ηταν και βραδυ .Το πουλακι ισως ειχε κρυωσει σοβαρα και επρεπε να μεινει σε ζεστο χωρο και να μην σκεφτω οτι αυτο (λογω φυσης πουλιου ) μπορει να το στρεσσαρει .Ειτε αυτο ,ειτε το πουλι εγινε χειροτερα απο λαθος δοσολογια φαρμακου .Ειναι σκονη που διαλυεται και δυσκολα (παροτι εχω ζυγαρια γραμμαριου ) πετυχαινεις σωστη δοση (αν και το εχω ξανακανει σε δικα μου πουλια ή σε φιλων στο παρελθον ,ομως πρεπει να τα υποθεσω ολα πια ... )

----------

